# Koan



## GouRonin (Nov 30, 2001)

James Ibrao, a Kenpoist of old, once said, and I am paraphrasing, "Kenpo is..vicious and aggressive...beautiful, but it takes its toll on the one who uses it."

What would your intereptation of that be?


----------



## BKSB (Dec 2, 2001)

EP jr has stated that American Kenpo was designed to be used in 
a no holds barred street fight, it was never designed to be used for dealing with drunk uncle Harold situations. One of the last hand gestures we use at the close of our salutation is the 
prayer position..asking for forgiveness from our Creator for
what a perpertrator has forced upon us..we wipe the slate clean and move with total committment.. implying that a little bit of
our soul has to be dirtied as well as our hands. Used too often
our inner light dims with soiled karmic debt.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 3, 2001)

I like what you have to say but I wonder if it's not only a mental thing but a physical debt as well?


----------



## shine (Dec 4, 2001)

Old martial artists complain of joint problems, and that seems universal across the striking arts. Heck, I have funky wrist and elbow problems from hitting heavy bags and holding focus mitts and this was from training between ages 14 through 21.  I think thin-boned people should tone down the high impact stuff, and (to me) this is what the old and wise instructors mean when they say "train for when you're old."

On the other hand, you can only get so good without hitting heavy bags and working focus mits.  If the Ibrao quote is supposed to be an indication that he has discovered an effective subistitute for this type of training, then color me skeptical.

Gou - 

Have you checked out Ibrao's site?  Its been a while since I've been there, but it gave me the impression that Ibrao was into more eclective stuff than was in the kenpo curriculum he learned. By eclecticic I mean more authentic Chinese techniques and philosophy of training.  He was marketing his own system and soliciting people to join his organisation.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 4, 2001)

He doesn't do what would be considered modern American Kenpo but hey, who does anymore?

(laugh)
:boing1:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi Gou,

Sifu Ibrao is very accessible he answers his own e-mail. Give it a try he will answer your question.

Take care,

Dave Simmons
www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 6, 2002)

Just an idea thrown out to the group.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 6, 2002)

If one looks back at the Kenpo practitioners over the last say 20-40 years one comes up with a lot of folks who have lost mobility and are nursing old reagreviated injuries on a daily basis.

What he advocates is a more balanced approach to the martial arts as one ages. Start it young and continue all of one's life.

Regards,

Dave Simmons


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 6, 2002)

It's a hard style to study as it takes a physical toll. Really, a lot of practitioners have injuries as a result.

I can't believe I am agreeing with Dave Simmons! 
:iws:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell, if you lived closer I'd bother you something along the lines of Hey Gou, if your not to tireeeeed, maybe you and me could do a workout?! Remember I am older and very fragile!

We could do some Chow stuff, Tracys hybrid and Joe Lewis contact....maybe Choy Le Fut, Tiger, Hung Gar-----

Peace,

Dave Simmons


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, yes  balance that's it.......
 a........
whats that?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 6, 2002)

I dunno Dave, my technique isn't as nice as most. My opening move when someone gets in my face is the headbutt to the nose, or the distracting hot coffee splash to blind them before I follow up.

I'm trying to learn these finesse moves. Dennis is tryin to make a gentleman out of me.

...it's just not working.
:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

You :hammer: will learn :jedi1: to play nicely :duel: and have proper body alignment with all principles in order :boxing: if it's the last thing :angel: I do!  

Don't make me call in Dave! :knight:

:asian:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 7, 2002)

I wear glasses Gou everybody likes to get in my face! At a Tatum seminar once some Black Belt forearmed my head. He was younger than me, he said I was "touching to hard" on Five Swords. After I released his side  "short ribs" my reaction to his strike I asked if he could attack faster please, I'll have another!!!

I need a "walker" Dave Simmons


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

Do we push ourselves too hard with our training to cause our injuries or is it just a natural part of our art.  Look at the elderly okinawan masters who trained full contact for yrs and lived into their 90's.  Is it us or our art?


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 7, 2002)

Plus how we treat our bodies. Consider the food we eat how about liquor (drugs)? Stress in our daily lives due to a lot of things.

Just my two cents...

Dave Simmons


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

:rofl: hee hee:rofl: 
at 90 we all will be watching seminars on HBO or television from the old farts............. er ....... I mean Folks home.

:shrug:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 7, 2002)

Gou started it then Rob jumped in.....I had to say something, Oh please tell me it ain't true!

You know at times I feel like a butterfly and crush like a rhino, LOL! And why do my kids think I am scary? Because I am intense or is it demented?!


Who said I am not just right in the HEAD?!

Dave Simmons:boing2:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 7, 2002)

I tend to stay out of arms reach of old Kenpoists, even if they do use walkers.

Self-preservation.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

I resemble that remark!!
:shrug:


----------

